# Miles Of Nothing



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BK's thread title made me think of this snap I took a few years ago on a road trip to Vagas, nothing and nobody as far as the eye could see. It wasn't silent though as I was driving a big old Chevy pick up truck. Not that anybody would have heard me.


----------

